# Australian looking for apprenticeship in Toronto



## gomez (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone
This is my first post here. I am a 23 yo Australian citizen and im trying to find out how I can secure myself an apprenticeship in Toronto or the GTA in Carpentry (general & construction). I have been researching the routes to get in and have ruled out taking a college course first becasue it is just too expensive. 
Does anybody have any advice how I can apply and if there are any agencies that deal with foreign workers?
I have a strong education background with a university bachelors degree in architecture.
Thank You in advance for your help.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Wait for one of the union intakes, sit the exams, take the course, be placed as an apprentice. That's how my kiwi brother in law did it.

What visa are you arriving on?


----------



## gomez (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Liam 
I havent yet decided what visa I'll be entering on. I am looking at the WHP route but concerned as to what it would allow me to do. 
I didnt know about the union intakes. I have the contact details of a Carpentry Union (Local 27), so I'll give them a call and ask about the intakes. 
Do you know what visa your bro-in-law went on?
Cheers.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

He came in on WHV, buy no one would touch him for an apprenticeship, he worked retail and service in a sports store and labour at a landscape yard. After a year he got Permanent Residence by common law partnership.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

The WHV is an open work permit which means you can work anywhere and for anyone in Canada.


----------



## gomez (Jan 9, 2013)

The WHV seems to be the best option for me. I just hope i can work that way towards a PR. But the common law partnership might not be for me  haha
Thanks for the help Liam and Gretszky, I'm slowly putting the peices together.

Gretzky427: I see you're an aussie expat in canada. How have you found the transition? (or are you still in adelaide?)


----------

